# Recomended Premium Shampoos and Conditioners



## panancy (Dec 4, 2012)

SM members, 

As a spin-off from Hedy’s (MalteseObsessed) Premium SHOW Products post, I would like to know what products _you_ have used on your fluffs and your personal product reviews.

I personally have (and still do use) the following:
1. All *Coat Handler* Products
Website: www.groomerschoice.com , www.petedge.com , www.cherrybrook.com , www.kingwholesale.com , 
Little or no smell. 
a. 15:1 Clarifying Shampoo – Great Clarifying
b. Conditioner – Great for my cocker and doodle. A little more is needed for Lily the Maltese. (*But still a decent conditioner)
c. Anti-Static Detangler Spray  (****Wonderful!!)
d. Odor Handler powder (Great for skunk odor, don’t ask)
*2. **#1 All Systems *
Website: www.mjmcompany.com , www.kingwholesale.com , www.cherrybrook.com, www.petedge.com 
Strong smell.
a. ProWhitening and Brightening Shampoo. Good 
b. Super Cleaning & Conditioning  Shampoo  -Good
c. Botanical Conditioner – Good. 
d. Super Whitening Gel - This does work, but I am always afraid of using any products by her eyes
3. *Crown Royale, Ltd.* 
_My favorite line of the 3 companies listed._ Lily can go a week without tangles. 
Website: www.cherrybrook.com ,  www.kingwholesale.com
a. Biovite OB Shampoo, Formula 1 (LOVE)
b. Condition Plus (LOVE)
4. (Human)  Wen  Re-Moist Hydrating Hair MaskRe-Moist Hydrating Hair Mask
a. This product really takes any knots out! I rub the cream on my fingers and then on any knots.
Has anyone used these product and what are your favorites? How about the WenPets line sold at QVC? 
Thanks in advance for your comments!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I have found Pure Paws products work good for us but I just got the Premium SHOW Products, Picture Perfect styling cream and Knot anymore detangler and love them. Lilly have a lot of broken hair (because Daisy loves to hang from Lilly's hair while they play) the styling cream has kept them in place and smells great.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! I have heard good things about Crown Royale but haven't had a chance to try their products yet. I saw the Coat Handler anti-static detangling spray being used at a show once (by a maltese exhibitor) so I got some to try and I love it too! Great stuff. Other than that, I have mainly stuck to Chris Christensen and Pure Paws products. The CC Spectrum 10 shampoo/conditioner used to be a favorite of mine but it turns Emma in to a grease ball a few days after her bath so I will just use it on Bailey now. My current favorite for Emma is the Pure Paws Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner. I do want to try the SHOW line soon too though.


----------

